# consistency



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Just wondering how to improve my consistency? Well I am consistent at hitting bad shots at the moment  But every now and then I do hit a great shot and would like to do it more often? How do I get some consistency in my game?


----------



## cwdusheke (Apr 29, 2006)

I can think of two things at the top of my mind. First, identify your strengths (pros) and weakenesses (cons). On your weaknesses strategically come up with a plan to eliminate or improve them. For example, if you struggle with 6 foot putts, put 10 balls at 6 feet out around the hole. Practice until you can make at least 5 out of 10. That's just one example.

Second, one thing I try to do is simulate a round of golf. Or at least simulate your first two shots. Imagine you are staring down a 400 yard par 4. So, pull out your driver or 3 wood and swing. Identify how far you hit it and determine the yardage. Then pull out your other club for that yardage. Swing away. How did you do? Were you accurate?

The thing about the second part is alternating between clubs won't allow muscle memory to sink in. I used to say anybody can eventually get a rhythm going if you swing the driver 20 times. The hard thing is alternating those clubs. It's just like the playing a real game of golf. Whatever tendency you have alternating your clubs is going to show up at the course as well.

You now know what to work on.

Good luck.

Charlie.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

sparky said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wondering how to improve my consistency? Well I am consistent at hitting bad shots at the moment  But every now and then I do hit a great shot and would like to do it more often? How do I get some consistency in my game?



Dont forget practise 

Its no good heading to the driving range and blasting 100 drives out if its your chipping and putting that is letting you down.

Practise the right thing.

As mentioned before, you need a consistent swing to hit balls in a regular manor. You need a _good_ consistent swing to regularly hit good shots 

Identify where you need the most practise, if you are just starting out in golf, make sure you have the stance, grip, posture down before you look at swing path, follow through etc. 

Best thing to do would be to find a good pro in your area and get some lessons in.

best of luck


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Work on your swing until you can do no wrong. Go to a driving range and buy several large buckets of balls. Swing until you have a nice, consistent swing grooved. Now play out all the holes at your favorite course. Simulate the holes just like cwdusheke said. Now groove your swing some more, until your have blisters on your poor little paws. If you are an experienced golfer, swing until your rip some callusus open or something.  







Then do it again the next day. 


And the next day.



Cuz that's what it takes.


----------

